# Blutooz-Verbindung ... ich schaffs nicht



## noobadix (31. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich friemel seit Tagen an einer Blutuz-Verbindung. Obwohl ich eigentlich Beispiele habe, bei denen ich nur abschreiben bräuchte, klappts nicht. Ich möchte am liebsten ein Object austauschen, mich aber zunächst auch mit einem String zufrieden geben. Hier meine Ansätze für Server (Bluecove, JSE) und Client (J2ME). Ich bekomme den String nicht auf dem Server angezeigt.

Server:


```
public class Blue {
		StreamConnectionNotifier notifier;
	    
	    //start server
	    public Blue() throws IOException{
	    	
	    	String serverUUID = "936b8ad0f5e811de8a390800200c9a66";
	    	String connectionString = "btspp://localhost:" + serverUUID;

	        syncMsgLabel.setText(connectionString);
	        syncStatusLabel.setText("Server gestarted:");

	        //open server url and wait for clients
	        LocalDevice.getLocalDevice().setDiscoverable(DiscoveryAgent.GIAC);
	        notifier = (StreamConnectionNotifier)Connector.open( connectionString );
	        SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
				public void run(){
					try{
						StreamConnection s = (StreamConnection) notifier.acceptAndOpen();
						DataInputStream inStream = s.openDataInputStream();
						String msg = inStream.readUTF();
						System.out.println(msg);
						syncStatusLabel.setText("Hab connection: " + msg);
					}
					catch(Exception e){}
				}
			});
	    }
```

Client:


```
public void startSync(){
		try{
			item.setText("Starte device inquiry...");
			LocalDevice localDevice = LocalDevice.getLocalDevice();
			agent = localDevice.getDiscoveryAgent();
			agent.startInquiry(DiscoveryAgent.GIAC, new discoveryListener());
		}
		catch(Exception e){}
	}

	
	class discoveryListener implements DiscoveryListener{
		public void deviceDiscovered(RemoteDevice btDevice, DeviceClass cod){
			try{
				String connectionString = agent.selectService( new UUID("936b8ad0f5e811de8a390800200c9a66",false),ServiceRecord.AUTHENTICATE_ENCRYPT,false);
				item.setText("Service gefunden:");
				connection = (StreamConnection) Connector.open(connectionString);
				outStream = connection.openDataOutputStream();
				outStream.writeUTF("HAAAAllo, client hier");
			}catch(Exception e){}
		}
```


----------



## Noctarius (31. Dez 2009)

Kurze Anmerkung um die Verwirrung der richtigen Schreibweise komplett zu machen: Es heißt Bluetooth 

Ansonsten: Sorry noch nie damit gearbeitet


----------



## noobadix (31. Dez 2009)

ja, schon, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich den namen überhaupt beutzen darf oO


----------



## Noctarius (31. Dez 2009)

Wieso solltest du das nicht dürfen?


----------



## noobadix (31. Dez 2009)

Weils n eingetragenes Warenzeichen ist. Klingt schon lächerlich aber...ich muss da mal nen juristen befragen.


----------



## Noctarius (31. Dez 2009)

Natürlich darfst du das benutzen, vor allem in Anfragen. Nur darfst du selber kein Programm herausgeben (bzw keine Technik) das so heißt.


----------

